

Generation of diagram and flowchart from text in a similar manner as markdown - laacz
https://github.com/knsv/mermaid

======
PeterWhittaker
Awesome, what a cool library. I almost wish I had even an inkling of notion of
need for it, just to try it out.

Nice job, well done.

EDIT: And the syntax and semantics are clear from the examples. Again, well
done.

------
mcphage
How does this compare to Dot?
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/DOT_(graph_description_langua...](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/DOT_\(graph_description_language\))
It's been around for years and has a nice syntax. Is this intended to solve a
different problem?

~~~
otoburb
Seems to hit a more similar problem space as WebSequenceDiagrams[1], which was
specifically made for platform call flows.

[1]
[https://www.websequencediagrams.com/](https://www.websequencediagrams.com/)

